

Minimum Viable Ops - Deploying your first Django App to Amazon EC2 - eddy_chan
http://eddychan.com/post/18484749431/minimum-viable-ops-deploying-your-first-django-app-to

======
japhyr
Thank you for posting this, it's exactly the kind of guide I've been looking
for. I have a django site running on a local server at my workplace, that will
only ever have four or five users. I have considered making the site public so
that my colleagues can use the site from home as well as at work.

Do you know what would it cost to keep a site like this running for a second
year, once I've run through my free year?

~~~
eddy_chan
Glad somebody's reading it :) Thank you.

Looking at Amazon's pricing page (<http://aws.amazon.com/ec2/#pricing>) if you
stick with 1 micro Linux instance past the free first year it's $0.02 per hour
which works out to $14/month. Add some data in/out costs and I reckon you'd be
looking at about $16/month.

Move up a step to the small Linux instance at $0.085c per hour and it becomes
~$70 per month but I imagine that could support a fair few users.

